# My new jersey wooly and lionhead babies



## mistyjr (Mar 26, 2011)

I finally got some babies this year. I have 9 babies with 4 litter's. I never had this many babies before. And they are adorable and lovely cute..! 


Luna (Broken Black) x Domino (Broken Black) (Jersey Wooly) Born on 3/15/2011
Baby 1 (REW) 3 days old






Baby 2 (Charlie) 5 days old








9 days old





Betty (Black) x Domino (Broken Black) (Jersey Wooly) Born on 3/15/2011
She had also 2 peanuts
Baby 1 (Broken Black) 5 days old













Baby 2 (Black)





Baby 3 (Black)





Finch (REW) x Elvis (Blue Tort) (Jersey Wooly) Born on 3/21/2011





Pumpkin Doo (Orange) x Harlie (Harlequin) Born on 3/20/2011









Harlequin


----------



## 4kr (Mar 26, 2011)

Gorgeous babies!! I've never seen a harlequin JW before. How many are you going to keep?


----------



## amdfarm (Mar 26, 2011)

Very cute babies!!!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 26, 2011)

Lindsey,The Harlequin is a lionhead baby. I forgot to put that on there. 
I dont know which babies I am keeping yet, It just depend on their body types,ect.

And Thanks Lisa..!


----------



## 4kr (Mar 26, 2011)

Ah! I see, well they are all so darn cute I know it would be hard when it comes time to choose. ;-) Congrats on the litters!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 26, 2011)

I love the pattern on the harlequin - at one time I sorta "specialized" in them for a bit .... had a lot of folks wanting them - even just for pets - due to their pattern.

Congrats on the litters.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 26, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Mar 27, 2011)

Very cute !! Can't wait to see them as they grow!


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank You guys.! 

Yeah, I love the Harlequin patterns on the Lionheads, They are cute on the Jersey Woolies too. But the baby kinda looks like daddy.! I want to start on the Tri on Lionheads. Just have to find me a good Broken Lionhead somewhere around here.

I take picture's of them every other day or so. I love to watch them grow, Getting fur, their eyes open,ect. So I will be posting pictures once a few days.

But Thank You All..!


----------



## mistyjr (May 24, 2011)

I had some more Lionhead babies born on 5/17 and 5/18 )

Weber's Evelyn (REW) x Evie's Harlie (Harlequin) LION-HEADS





Leanders Gabby (Black Tort) x Siamese Sable Buck LION-HEADS


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (May 24, 2011)

Sooo adorable!!!


----------



## mistyjr (May 24, 2011)

Thanks,


----------



## dragynflye (May 24, 2011)

adorable!


----------



## LuellaJean (May 24, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS I WANT ONE!!!!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 24, 2011)

Way tooooooooooooo cuuuuuuuuuuuuute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Basketbagley (May 24, 2011)

love them! I'm curious to see the harlie grow up!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 15, 2011)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> I had some more Lionhead babies born on 5/17 and 5/18 )
> 
> Weber's Evelyn (REW) x Evie's Harlie (Harlequin) LION-HEADS
> 
> ...



I got some newest picture's of the babies, They are now 4 weeks old! :heartbeat:


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 15, 2011)

They are all adorable but I love the harlies the best.

Congrats!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 15, 2011)

They just keep getting cuter. :inlove:


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks Peg and Larry... I love them to death. I have a buyer already that wants any Harlie's that I have but I am going to keep 3 of them! Lighter Magpie, Black Tort, and the Sable Point!


----------

